# New Holland 8160 shift problems



## Les mccabe (Jul 28, 2017)

my new holland 8160 started with having problems with shifting all the lights would blink and would not go into gear after turning the tractor off and back on it would then go into gear.at different times after worm up it would give me codes f45 then flash f43 then flash f41. Now will not go into reverse will go forward when I use the shuttle shift it will. Stop and ack like it wants to back up but will not move. Ideas are welcome or is anyone having the same problems


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The first thing is to be absolutely certain your battery and alternator are up to specifications. Then go through the trouble shooting section of the repair manual if the battery is good and the charging system is in order.


----------

